# Birth control for a BFP???!!!



## waldorfknitmama (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey guys,

My OB said that maybe I could go on the pill for three months to jump start my hormones to get pregnant?

Has anyone heard of this?? This sounds totally crazy to me!!!!!!

Any experience with this idea???








:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:

Samantha


----------



## waldorfknitmama (Sep 16, 2007)

Anyone? I can't know this crazy notion! I thought we all went on the pill to prevent!!!!!!!!!!

Samantha


----------



## Birth&Bunnies (Jan 3, 2007)

If you are needing a "jump" start the last thing you want is substitute hormones. Try flax seed oil daily or eating some of the seeds raw daily. I understand it's like a multi-vitamin for your hormones.


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

Why does he think your hormones need a jump start? Have you had tests done? If so, what and what was the result(s)?

I stupidly took Depo Provera years ago. I quit it and we began TTC. 9 months later, I began charting only to find I wasn't ovulating. I took one months worth of BCP's and the following cycle I ovulated, and the cycle after that I conceived our twins.


----------



## MujerMamaMismo (Oct 28, 2005)

I have heard of this and I've heard a couple of anecdotes where it's been very successful. However, I'd be loathe to try this before I'd tried a whole host of other options first.


----------



## waldorfknitmama (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm not sure I'm ovualting, my OB asked about my previous pregnancy, I got pregnant with my son while on the pill, and had happened to forget a few pills here and there, therefor she says it may be worth a try to see if it would again. I just didn't think about that I guess it would make sense but I just wanted to see if anyone has heard of this or tried it.

Samantha


----------



## Louise677 (Jun 12, 2007)

I have PCOS and am on 1st cycle TTC, but my doctor said if I am not pregnant after a few months of trying she suggested that I go on the pill, (which I would not do) but that it could 'trick' my body into ovulating. I can't remember precisely how she said it would work, something about the hormones the pill has?


----------



## ShariCA (May 25, 2005)

I conceived my ds 2 after three months on the pill - the first cycle after stopping. This was after trying fertility meds that didn't work. I would try it.


----------



## AnnaGA (Jul 8, 2007)

That's how I was conceived! My mom wasn't ovulating, had loooooong cycles, etc...Her OB put her on BCpills for 3 months, and she got pregnant with me the first cycle off. Apparently, the hormones helped to normalize her cycle and did indeed trick her into ovulating.


----------



## thorn (Dec 28, 2004)

I've heard of this as a treatment for PCOS, but I used metformin and diet to start ovulating without the pill - I was glad to know the cause rather than just trying to trick my body without knowing what was wrong!


----------



## Zucchini (Sep 14, 2007)

There's a superstition that there's a fertility boost the first month off the pill, maybe that's what the doctor is working from?


----------



## kizmit (Dec 5, 2006)

This is how my mom got pregnant with me- went on the pill for three months to regulate her cycles and then got pregnant.


----------



## jenniepaige (Apr 17, 2007)

No, he/she's right. You are actually most fertile after being pregnant and after coming off the pill if you were only on it say under a year or so. HTH!
Oh and FWIW I got preggo like 2 weeks coming off the pill (miscarriage) and then again 2 months after.


----------



## Sheryl1678 (Sep 15, 2006)

I have not heard of that advice to prompt ovulation. The pill messes with your body's natural rhythms. I would be very cautious taking synthetic hormones when you are trying to get a natural cycle going.

Have you tried night-lighting or lunar fertility?


----------



## NotTheOnlyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

I have heard of this before. Actually, my friend is doing it right now. She is on the third month of her pill.... she does have PCOS though.


----------



## *Isra* (Jul 28, 2006)

My friend was TTC#2 for 2 years and tried so many things to get pregnant. Before they turned to high tech she wanted to retrace her steps when she got pregnant with #1 since she got pregnant with her the first cycle after coming off the pill.

She took bc for one month then the second month she stopped and got pregnant with #2!!! GL!


----------



## lechepatito (May 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheryl1678* 
I have not heard of that advice to prompt ovulation. The pill messes with your body's natural rhythms. I would be very cautious taking synthetic hormones when you are trying to get a natural cycle going.

Exactly. I know of so many women who had trouble conceiving after having been on the pill, I can't imagine risking that intentionally. What about supplements like vitex, maca root, evening primrose oil, flax seed oil, etc?


----------

